# no me aclaro

## tux2002

Hola, lo siento pero no tengo ni idea de como instalarlo, me baje una imagen de unos 100 MB, y ahora que?  :Embarassed:  . Lo quisiera instalar en un portatil AMD K6 450 Mh. con 196 Mb de Ram para ver si funciona mas rapido que mi Mamdrake. Agradezco qualquier ayuda para un novato con ganas de aprender   :Wink: 

tux2002

----------

## TcB

Ves a la web de gentoo y bajate la documentacion de como instalarlo, es muy facil pero te tiras su rato pq hay q compilar y compilar...

----------

